# Which Sig Looks Better?



## rhyguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Which one should i keep?


----------



## Westside (Sep 22, 2007)

The second one is a journey to hell.  First one is live-able, but the colour should be darker.
I was j/king


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 22, 2007)

so  you like the second one better?


----------



## dice (Sep 22, 2007)

the green is too bright

what happened to the one you had before...? I liked that one more


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 22, 2007)

To be honest, they both look like trash.


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa 50:50 now


----------



## Infinitus (Sep 23, 2007)

Green is too bright for my tastes.


----------



## Tylon (Sep 23, 2007)

I like the green one.


----------



## Shinji (Sep 23, 2007)

I say the orange one...but please spare my eyes and put spoiler tags around each one next time X_X

just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Orange for my vote~


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 23, 2007)

Green!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 23, 2007)

The  green one, but convert it to grayscale, for the sake of the eyesight of everyone on these forums.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll keep them both then, but i will change the green ones colour to a blue or grey


----------



## Tylon (Sep 23, 2007)

Or you could just make it a little darker.
Like this:


----------



## Opium (Sep 23, 2007)

Green? It looks blue to me.....

The blue one looks a lot better.


----------



## Tylon (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Green? It looks blue to me.....
> 
> The blue one looks a lot better.



He just changed it to blue.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 23, 2007)

how about now? you can actually see the blue clearly now

If You like the blue one, vote green, as i'm mainly testing the style


----------



## Opium (Sep 23, 2007)

the blue one is blurry now. What'd you do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I liked the light blue.


----------



## son2fu (Sep 23, 2007)

i like the orangelooking one


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 23, 2007)

Add more orange to your avatar and less green, and go with the orange sig


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 23, 2007)

you liked this one?




i think its too light

Edit: I'm going to keep the orange one, but i'm making a new version


----------



## dice (Sep 23, 2007)

your current one looks terrible!


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 23, 2007)

really?


----------



## dice (Sep 23, 2007)

yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd rather go with the blue one.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 23, 2007)

light blue or the dark blue? i'm going to fix up the dark blue one so its not blurry too


----------



## wohoo (Sep 23, 2007)

The Blue one

Edit: The dark one


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Sep 23, 2007)

Dark one looks better


----------

